# First Time GSD Owner



## FindingMaverick (May 5, 2017)

Hello all. I am not a well-versed forums user but I'm very excited to start and share my journey in a community of amazing people and dogs! I have a few questions, concerns, comments, etc... that I would love to get some opinions/help with. I am currently in college and live in a 2br/2ba apartment in Minnesota, along with a very good friend of mine. I aspire to become a GSD owner within the next year(s) and have been a bit lost in the massive sea of resources; I thought turning to a forum like this would help. I have wanted a German Shepherd for over 5 years now. Way back I originally hoped to get a GSD while still in high school, but I knew that at the time I did not have the time, effort, or responsibility to get one and call him my own. Now, after years of research I think I am in the right state to have a pup of my own! I put my faith in knowing I will be able to introduce him into my very active lifestyle, along with supporting him financially with my income. I am still however, in school. At a maximum school requires me to be away from my apartment not more than 2-4 hours a day (I do mostly online, but also take on campus classes). This brings me back to my apartment problem. I will be moving into my largest apartment yet (still, 2/2 but with larger sq. footage), in August of this year. (I would get the puppy hopefully AFTER moving, FYI). Could an apartment possibly be a make or break the situation? I know that almost every single resources on GSDs will recommend a house including a "fenced in yard", but that would take years to achieve alone. This apartment complex is pet-friendly and even has a very nice "dog wash station" built for big dogs which I found amazing. In the complex alone there are multiple patches of grass and even enough room for work/training. Pleeease give me your honest opinion!

Secondly, I have also been pulled into the death trap that seems to be the process of finding the right breeder. I dream of having my own handsome (light) sable colored boy but have had a hard time finding sable litters in my area. Any recommendations on OFA certified sable sires/dams around the Twin Cities area? I aspire my dog to be a loving, hard-working, well-trained family dog with a possible future in therapy work? (Also, I would love to hear the opinion surrounding GSDs in the therapy/counseling setting!!!).

This probably too long and also this post was a lot of information thrown out at once. I know that I did leave out a lot of information as well. I would highly appreciate honest opinions as I value even negative ones. Thank you so much for your time reading and the help if you proceed to do so!

Lucy


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Lucy,

You sound like a very level headed sincere person that wants a GSD.
I have been in your shoes and I would recommend you stay focused on school, get
that piece of paper--that will open lots of doors for you. Then once you get that first job; get a place with a fenced yard.

Most shepherds really need the room to run, play and work with their family.
My neighbor just went through this with a GSD pup he got a few months ago.
He took care of my GSD and house when we were gone out of state. So he was very knowledgeable on how to care and handle my male GSD. 
He graduated college and rented an apartment and found a super nice male GSD.
He had the puppy for 6 months when things started happening; puppy got destructive in the apartment due to separation anxiety and boredom. Got kicked out of the apartment and gave his puppy to his mom to find a home for.

I'm not telling you what to do, but most of the time dogs in apartments don't work out as planned. If you have special arrangements and a dog that will accept the apartment life it is definitely possible.
Also, have you figured in the cost of care and food ? I usually spend at minimum $600 annually just for vet check ups and medication for heartworm, parasites and fleas. That's not counting food, grooming and activities you participate in.

Hope things work out for you and your endeavors in school.


----------



## FindingMaverick (May 5, 2017)

Thank you so much for the kind words! I will definitely take this into consideration within my journey to get my own GSD.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

@FindingMaverick

If I may offer a different perspective (though I think the above advice is excellent): 

I would say that if you have the time, energy, passion, finances, patience, and time (again), to dedicate and commit to a puppy, I don't see why it can't be done. I will say that you can definitely expect your free time/social life to be nil for a while. Here's what my general daily schedule looks like (I currently have a 5.5 month old GSD whom I've had since he was 7wks):

morning (before work): 

-Wake up 
-Let Sawyer out
-Feed him (& me) 
-On the days I work mornings, I work on training, obedience, and brain games before I leave (nosework is a fun one)
-When I work afternoons, we're out to burn off some energy at various parks/locations before coming back and doing some brief obedience before I leave

after work: 

-Get back home, let Sawyer out
-Take him to do something fun so he can stretch his legs and run/hike/etc. off leash (this is done one of many local hiking trails, huge nature parks, -school fields after school is out, swimming either at a local river or at an indoor heated facility, etc. etc.) 
-Once the manic energy is burned out, I take him out to public places and work on whatever it is that needs working on obedience wise (engagement, focused heel, positions, fronts, rear-end awareness, general environmental confidence building - ie. 'hey jump on/walk across this weird thing and I'll give you food,' etc.) 
-Head back home - by this point, it's probably 7-8:30 in the evening. Feed him dinner (which he works for), let him lounge about while I finally eat dinner
-Bed time, usually anywhere from 9-10:30

It's a full-time job on top of my actual job, and hanging out with friends usually means I'm bringing him along with me, and because they're also dog friends, we're usually doing something with the dogs - more off leash hiking fun or training, most often. We're hoping to get our BH with a "we'll see where it goes from there" attitude, and have had a private trainer since he was 8 weeks. Additionally, I'm looking into starting lure coursing, dock diving, and possible AKC competition obedience all just for fun.

But like I said, if you have the time and money to commit to a dog that will require daily mental and physical stimulation, and more than likely a 'job' depending on the lines and dog in particular, then I don't see why having a GSD in an apartment should be an issue at all. Ideally, less time will be spent in the apartment (or house, for those with a house and a yard), and more time out working the dog, playing, exploring, etc. etc. 

It's entirely situational and varies from person to person whether or not they can multitask, for lack of a better word, in such a demanding way. Whatever you end up doing, I wish you the best of luck! 

Alyssa (25yr old soon-to-be apartment-goer with no qualms about my near 6 month old GSD getting the proper amount of physical and mental stimulation despite the lack of yard)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

A large yard makes my life easier, I don't have to go out with them(especially in the winter). The dogs however usually just go out and come straight back to the door if I stay inside. They don't entertain themselves outside, unless a squirrel is up a tree taunting them. I'm just thinking of your Minnesota winters and having to go out to walk and exercise your dog early in the am. To me, that would be the toughest part. Being home as often as you are is great, I would definitely crate train so you don't need to worry about the pup while you're out.
Our dogs have never had an issue with being left at home, no separation anxiety. They are stable dogs with good temperament. Choosing a puppy from a good breeder would be key to successfully living in an apartment where whining, and barking can affect neighbors. Looking at rescues for a dog that has been fostered might be a good idea. You'll miss the stress of puppy-hood, and still learn a lot about owning this breed. Puppies can definitely be a handful. Be aware if you go look at puppies you'll fall in love, so don't look at a Craigslist ad and be tempted.:wink2:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

FindingMaverick said:


> Hello all. I am not a well-versed forums user but I'm very excited to start and share my journey in a community of amazing people and dogs! I have a few questions, concerns, comments, etc... that I would love to get some opinions/help with. I am currently in college and live in a 2br/2ba apartment in Minnesota, along with a very good friend of mine. I aspire to become a GSD owner within the next year(s) and have been a bit lost in the massive sea of resources; I thought turning to a forum like this would help. I have wanted a German Shepherd for over 5 years now. Way back I originally hoped to get a GSD while still in high school, but I knew that at the time I did not have the time, effort, or responsibility to get one and call him my own. Now, after years of research I think I am in the right state to have a pup of my own! I put my faith in knowing I will be able to introduce him into my very active lifestyle, along with supporting him financially with my income. I am still however, in school. At a maximum school requires me to be away from my apartment not more than 2-4 hours a day (I do mostly online, but also take on campus classes). This brings me back to my apartment problem. I will be moving into my largest apartment yet (still, 2/2 but with larger sq. footage), in August of this year. (I would get the puppy hopefully AFTER moving, FYI). Could an apartment possibly be a make or break the situation? I know that almost every single resources on GSDs will recommend a house including a "fenced in yard", but that would take years to achieve alone. This apartment complex is pet-friendly and even has a very nice "dog wash station" built for big dogs which I found amazing. In the complex alone there are multiple patches of grass and even enough room for work/training. Pleeease give me your honest opinion!
> 
> Secondly, I have also been pulled into the death trap that seems to be the process of finding the right breeder. I dream of having my own handsome (light) sable colored boy but have had a hard time finding sable litters in my area. Any recommendations on OFA certified sable sires/dams around the Twin Cities area? I aspire my dog to be a loving, hard-working, well-trained family dog with a possible future in therapy work? (Also, I would love to hear the opinion surrounding GSDs in the therapy/counseling setting!!!).
> 
> ...


Lucy, you are making the right choice on the breed! You are so much more well thought out and forward thinking than I ever was at your age. I have always been the type person who HATES thinking things out to the end with all possible scenarios because everything ALWAYS comes back with a big fat NO! Over thinking can cause life paralysis. I have made several mistakes with that attitude but at the same time I've learned generally in life almost everything will shake out.

My thoughts for you are that if you want a German Shepherd and you are ready to make it work then it will. But ask yourself first if you are ready to make it work. German Shepherds arent disposable in this throw away world. You may have very exhausting and possibly expensive (when he eats the apartment carpet) days BUT you will make the best friend that you will ever have.

I waited to get my 1st first German Shepherd until the situation was perfect. I was 52 and my kids were grown and gone. There is no telling how many times I have wanted to kick my own butt for waiting so long. Life is short and very messy but if you do it right it can have many joys and a German Shepherd is one of my greatest joys.

Just my .02


----------



## travich (May 23, 2017)

Welcome to the club!


----------

